# et HULK ?



## kabeha (5 Août 2003)

Bonjour.
Pendant mes vacances, je suis allé voir HULK.
De retour, je me suis dit : "tiens, allons voir les réactions chez MacG"
Je lance une recherche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 rien !
Personne n'a vu le film ou personne n'a aimé ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

Moi j'ai pas vu


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

pelioli a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Pendant mes vacances, je suis allé voir HULK.
> De retour, je me suis dit : "tiens, allons voir les réactions chez MacG"
> Je lance une recherche.
> ...



C'est normal ! Résoud ce rébus et tu comprendras :

 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> 
+--------------------------+
| HULK                HULK |
|                          |
| HULK                     |
+--------------------------+
</pre><hr /> 

Euh, bon, j'ai pas l'habitude, c'est par où qu'on sort ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas vu



pareil et j'ai pas l'intention d'y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal ! Résoud ce rébus est tu comprendras :
> 
> <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
> +--------------------------+
> ...








Sacré Hulk


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pareil et j'ai pas l'intention d'y aller


Moi non plus, par contre j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique le rébus de lupus (ça doit être du 20ème degré, si ce n'est du 21ème), j'ai rien compris.)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, par contre j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique le rébus de lupus (ça doit être du 20ème degré, si ce n'est du 21ème), j'ai rien compris.)



Cherche encore


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, par contre j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique le rébus de lupus (ça doit être du 20ème degré, si ce n'est du 21ème), j'ai rien compris.)



Pas du tout ! C'est du pur premier degré, affligeant et de mauvais goût comme il faut, quoiqu'un peu cérébral.


----------



## bebert (5 Août 2003)

pelioli a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Pendant mes vacances, je suis allé voir HULK.
> De retour, je me suis dit : "tiens, allons voir les réactions chez MacG"
> Je lance une recherche.
> ...



Pas vu par contre j'ai vu un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se transformer en  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## kabeha (5 Août 2003)

Ce rébus commence à m'éne<font color="green"> RVER.
Pas comprendre ARRHH !!!!! </font>


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

Excellent ce petit rébus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ces petites choses qui nous rappelle notre adolescence !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un indice : il manque quoi et où .....


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ce petit rébus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pauvre Karl, je savais pas que t'avais eu une adolescence si difficile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout ! C'est du pur premier degré, affligeant et de mauvais goût comme il faut, quoiqu'un peu cérébral.



Non, trés bon, ca me le rappel le CM1


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, trés bon, ca me le rappel le CM1



Décidément  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous étiez tous en pension chez les jésuites, ou quoi ?!


(maiiiis-euh, c'est par où qu'on sort ?)


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Karl, je savais pas que t'avais eu une adolescence si difficile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh.... je crois qu'il y a comme une méprise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je parlais du rébus et non de son "application"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Décidément
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Presque, il y a des restes


----------



## kabeha (5 Août 2003)

Bon puisque personne n'a vu, c'était juste pour dire que j'ai été agréablement surpris.Rien à voir avec la série télé, mais très proche de la BD.
Et puis quand il se fache la première fois, il pulvérise entre autre, un Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A la fin l'héroïne travaille encore sur un Mac sous OS X.
De là à dire que c'est le seul moment intéressant du film, je vous vois venir


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

En fait, la grande question que je me pose est : est-ce que Hulk fait caca tout vert ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est par là.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En fait, la grande question que je me pose est : est-ce que Hulk fait caca tout vert ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca depend de ce qu'il mange


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca depend de ce qu'il mange



Les couilles du Géant Vert


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Les couilles du Géant Vert



Je ne savais pas qu'ils etaient aussi intime.
Comme quoi on en apprend tout les jours au bar MacG


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, trés bon, ca me le rappel le CM1



Pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Mais en plus il y'avait 2 ou 3 petit dessins représentant des os courts au debut du rébus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (maiiiis-euh, c'est par où qu'on sort ?)



Coin inférieur droit pour une fois


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

Tant qu'on y'est: vous savez ce que dit Hulk quand il se regarde dans la glace?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais en plus il y'avait 2 ou 3 petit dessins représentant des os courts au debut du rébus



Oui c'est ca


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on y'est: vous savez ce que dit Hulk quand il se regarde dans la glace?



Bah non


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on y'est: vous savez ce que dit Hulk quand il se regarde dans la glace?



"Mais j'ai encore déchiré mon froc ?!!! Chuis vert !"

(Alors c'est un gars bourré comme un coing qui croise un vendeur de la fnac, et il lui flanque une branlée monumentale, et il lui dit : "J'te croyais plus fort que ça, Hulk...")


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Ça me rappelle une scène des nuls. Au bar des super héros, superman et spiderman taillent une bavette. Le sujet de discussion est de dire que, finalement, batman, bah c'est pas un super héros. Un type, costard-cravate passe devant eux, s'échangent un bref "salut", et va aux toilettes. Nos 2 super héros continuent leur conversation, puis, soudain, un bruit assourdissant retentit des toilettes, et la porte vole en éclat. Hulk en sort en hurlant : "Y a plus d'papier"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Désolé.



ça, tu peux


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une scène des nuls. Au bar des super héros, superman et spiderman taillent une bavette. Le sujet de discussion est de dire que, finalement, batman, bah c'est pas un super héros. Un type, costard-cravate passe devant eux, s'échangent un bref "salut", et va aux toilettes. Nos 2 super héros continuent leur conversation, puis, soudain, un bruit assourdissant retentit des toilettes, et la porte vole en éclat. Hulk en sort en hurlant : "Y a plus d'papier"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, j'avoue : le coup des 3 Hulk dans un coin, c'est tiré d'un bouquin des Nuls


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> "Mais j'ai encore déchiré mon froc ?!!! Chuis vert !"



Presque "putain j'suis vert j'ai encore craqué ma chemise!"

Car tu noteras que curieusement le froc reste intact au moins dans sa partie superieure... Est-ce a dire que Hulk en a une petite?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une scène des nuls. Au bar des super héros, superman et spiderman taillent une bavette. Le sujet de discussion est de dire que, finalement, batman, bah c'est pas un super héros. Un type, costard-cravate passe devant eux, s'échangent un bref "salut", et va aux toilettes. Nos 2 super héros continuent leur conversation, puis, soudain, un bruit assourdissant retentit des toilettes, et la porte vole en éclat. Hulk en sort en hurlant : "Y a plus d'papier"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et le detail qui tue: le hulk des nuls (Farugia) etait vert clair selon la trace de "bronzage"  d'un bon vieux marcel et vert foncé aux endroits non recouverts par ledit marcel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et aussi:



			
				Spiderman-Carette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une putain d'envie de tisser!


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Presque "putain j'suis vert j'ai encore craqué ma chemise!"
> 
> Car tu noteras que curieusement le froc reste intact au moins dans sa partie superieure... Est-ce a dire que Hulk en a une petite?



Pas cap' d'ui dire en face !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas cap' d'ui dire en face !!!



Euh... je voudrais pas l'enerver...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh... je voudrais pas l'enerver...



Ouaaah, et moi qui m'imaginait qu'un anesthésiste punk-rocker ça avait pas peur des coups ! Comment chuis déçuuuuu.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaah, et moi qui m'imaginait qu'un anesthésiste punk-rocker ça avait pas peur des coups ! Comment chuis déçuuuuu.



Ben c'est a dire que là c'est quand meme un "gros morceau"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: en anglais "Hulk" signife "gros tas" ou quelque chose d'approchant...


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Août 2003)

donc comme ça, hulk serait frangin avec meat loaf (tas d'barbaque) ? manque plus qu'ozzy osbourne dans le rôle de la cousine pour constituer une fine équipe de touche pipi sans s'mouiller les doigts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















à part ça, moi j'ai toujours trouvé naze qu'il craque tout sauf le bermuda. faudrait assumer jusqu'au bout (hin hin hin © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) et tourner un hulk qui finirait complètement à oilpé à la moindre contrariété ! 

évidemment avec un tel postulat on attend tous la déclinaison she-hulk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai quand même bien aimé ce film. plus en tout cas que daredevil, mais c'était pas très dur.

sinon là je viens de voir _confessions d'un homme dangereux_, le film de clooney. comme d'hab' sans savoir de quoi ça pouvait parler, et surprise : c'est un carrément bon film, et on sent qu'ils ont du bien se marrer avec tous les potes de georgie (l'apparition de brad pit est aussi mémorable et hillarante que courte), et question nanas, les miss drew barrymore en adorable délurée et julia roberts en vamp fatale sont au top de leur forme. mention (nostalgique s'il en est) également à rutger hauer que je n'avais pas vu au ciné depuis un bon bout de temps et qui s'était commis dans un paquet de nanars (je vous conseille le film dont est issu la série buffy, édifiant, je préfère garder le souvenir de ladyhawke et blade runner). quant à sam rockwell, il est époustouflant du début à la fin, avec une palette ahurissante, un excellent acteur. clooney est pas mal non plus mais bon vu qu'il avait déjà à réaliser le film, il s'est payé un petit second rôle pas trop éreintant. le scénar est assez marrant et se permet joyeusement une bonne rasade de gifles bien méritée dans la tronche de l'amérique, son "way of life" et sa médiocratie.

bref je vous le conseille vivement !

c'était ma petite critique ciné du lundi soir, je vous remercie de m'avoir lu faire mon intéressant.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

Euh
A part ça
J'ai toujours pas compris ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 de rébus


----------



## Kak (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh
> A part ça
> J'ai toujours pas compris ce
> 
> ...



Je me joins à Dark Templar pour demander un explication, j'ai rien compris non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Je me joins à Dark Templar pour demander un explication, j'ai rien compris non plus



Revoyez l'indice de Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que manque-t-il et où ?


----------



## Philito (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Revoyez l'indice de Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou vos MP....


----------



## legritch (5 Août 2003)

Miracle, ce matin mon neurone c'est enfin mis à fonctionner et j'ai compris le rébus...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Miracle, ce matin mon neurone c'est enfin mis à fonctionner et j'ai compris le rébus...



Note bien la date et l'heure a la quelle c'est arrivé. Ca fait des souvenirs pour plus tard


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Miracle, ce matin mon neurone c'est enfin mis à fonctionner et j'ai compris le rébus...


Moi j'ai compris grâce à celui de philito, visiblement le mien était pas en état.


----------



## legritch (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Note bien la date et l'heure a la quelle c'est arrivé. Ca fait des souvenirs pour plus tard


J'ai commandé une stèle pour mettre dans le jardin


----------



## kabeha (5 Août 2003)

Tout ça c'est bien gentil, mais pas grand chose à voir avec mon post d'origine.
Moi j'ai vraiment aimé ( et je ne suis pas le seul )
Au fait LeGritch quand est-ce que tu tournes dans l'adaptation d'Hypérion


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

pelioli a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça c'est bien gentil, mais pas grand chose à voir avec mon post d'origine.
> Moi j'ai vraiment aimé ( et je ne suis pas le seul )
> Au fait LeGritch quand est-ce que tu tournes dans l'adaptation d'Hypérion



J'ai pas vu.
Juste quelques extraits.
Je déteste ce genre de film.
Ca me fait penser à mon fils quand il joue tout seul à faire voler des voitures, et à s'inventer des histoires délirantes qui sont de son age.
C'est à se demander si les réalisateurs ne s'inspirent pas de leur gosses pour faire des navets.
Désolé pour ceux qui aiment, mais je trouve ça grotesque.
Ca ne me fait pas réver, c'est même à la limite de la parodie tellement c'est gros et con.
Sinon j'aime bien Batman ...

Non, j'déconne.


----------



## legritch (5 Août 2003)

pelioli a dit:
			
		

> Au fait LeGritch quand est-ce que tu tournes dans l'adaptation d'Hypérion


Je dois t'avouer que ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus joué : je suis un peu rouillé et physiquement ce n'est plus vraiment ça... Faudrait que je prenne rendez-vous pour quelques scéances avec un rémouleur, je suis un peu émoussé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon pour le film : j'ai trouvé les trucages pas mal, par contre au niveau scénar un peu limite: beaucoup d'invraisemblances notamment aux niveaux des personnages (trop naïfs ou trop con c'est selon)


----------



## kabeha (5 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Je dois t'avouer que ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus joué : je suis un peu rouillé et physiquement ce n'est plus vraiment ça... Faudrait que je prenne rendez-vous pour quelques scéances avec un rémouleur, je suis un peu émoussé...



J'aimerais trop voir un film tiré d'Hypérion/Endimion.
Mais quel réalisateur serait assez talentueux ou fou pour s'y attaquer ? Même avec un gritche passé chez le meilleur rémouleur d'effets spéciaux, y'aurait du boulot.

Pour ce qui est de Hulk, j'y suis allé plein d'à priori, surtout pour passer une soirée promise à me faire c Donc j'ai eu une bonne surprise, j'ai trouvé très fidèle à la BD (ça m'a replongé 20 ans en arrière avec "Strange").C'est clair que ceux qui ne connaissent pas ont pu être déroutés par les bonds et autres tours de force.Ce qui m'a plu c'est que les effets spéciaux servaient l'histoire et non le contraire comme ç'est de + en + souvent le cas (cf Matrix Reload).
Mais bien sûr, tout ça est une question de goût et d'humeur du moment.Quant à juger un film sur une bande annonce, que ce soit en positif ou en négatif, on va vers bien des surprises souvent à l'opposé.
Bon sur ce je me remets au boulot, mais vu les 38° du moment et ça va être pire demain (41° annoncé dans la région lyonnaise) ça va être dur dur


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2003)

pelioli a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais trop voir un film tiré d'Hypérion/Endimion.
> Mais quel réalisateur serait assez talentueux ou fou pour s'y attaquer ? Même avec un gritche passé chez le meilleur rémouleur d'effets spéciaux, y'aurait du boulot.



Je verrais bien Peter Jackson pour l'adapation du roman mais à mon avis il doit en avoir marre des trilogies... Et encore, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire le tour du roman en 3 épisodes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				pelioli a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de Hulk, j'y suis allé plein d'à priori, surtout pour passer une soirée promise à me faire c Donc j'ai eu une bonne surprise, j'ai trouvé très fidèle à la BD (ça m'a replongé 20 ans en arrière avec "Strange").C'est clair que ceux qui ne connaissent pas ont pu être déroutés par les bonds et autres tours de force.Ce qui m'a plu c'est que les effets spéciaux servaient l'histoire et non le contraire comme ç'est de + en + souvent le cas (cf Matrix Reload).



En fait ce n'est pas le personnage principal qui me gène mais plutôt les autres... Je trouve sa fiancée (ah Jennifer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) ainsi que son «beau-père» (à la fin) d'une naîveté incroyable...


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai compris grâce à celui de philito, visiblement le mien était pas en état.



Tu pourrais expliquer précisément ce rébus ? J'ai beau regarder encore et encore, relire vos indications, mais je comprends rien..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Août 2003)

en fait ce rébus il y a une version plus longue que j'ai apprise il y a de celà 6 ans lors de mes premiers de psychologie expérimentale (diantre, qu'est ce que c'etait rasoir ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

En fait le rébus original est 3 grands os dessinés puis un os petit (ou court 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) puis 3 "ul" dans chaque coin ... 

ce qui donnait donc ...

OS OS OS os court, il manque ....  _je laisse les autres terminer_ 

excellent sinon


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2003)

Merci pour ces précisions, mais je comprends toujours pas, je vois pas d'os   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suis-je tout de même normal docteur ?


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je tout de même normal docteur ?



J'en sais rien, mais j'ai enfin compris... merci lupus


----------



## kabeha (6 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce n'est pas le personnage principal qui me gène mais plutôt les autres... Je trouve sa fiancée (ah Jennifer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entièrement d'accord, mais je pense que le doublage de Jennifer ne l'a pas servie.Pourquoi cette voix fluette, pleurnicharde et à peine audible.A peine croyable, elle a vraiment cette voix là en VO ?


----------



## legritch (9 Août 2003)

Tiens, une  rumeur...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

Ca parle de quoi Hyperion ?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca parle de quoi Hyperion ?



à lire absolument, mon cher Darkounet ! du très grand Dan Simmons ...
on ne te raconte pas ,faut découvrir !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

Ok, vais voir si y aurait pas ça dans la bibliothèque de mes parents.


----------



## legritch (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ok, vais voir si y aurait pas ça dans la bibliothèque de mes parents.


Fonce! A ce qu'a dit Anntraxh, j'ajouterai que pour l'instant, c'est un des meilleurs roman de SF que j'aie jamais lu... Le pied!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

A pas Hyperion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je le prendrai Lundi à la bibliothèque.


----------



## krystof (10 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> A pas Hyperion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu pouvais en profiter pour ramener le dernier Play-boy.
Pas pour moi, mais pour le Vieux.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Fonce! A ce qu'a dit Anntraxh, j'ajouterai que pour l'instant, c'est un des meilleurs roman de SF que j'aie jamais lu... Le pied!



Je lis très peu de SF si ce n'est en BD, mais vu ce que tu en dis, je vais me laisser tenter.


----------



## legritch (10 Août 2003)

Salut Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans vouloir faire le malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais je viens juste d'en terminer un autre qui m'a secoué les tripes :  _L'Évangile du Serpent_ de Pierre Bordage. Du genre je-bouscule-les-idées-préconçues, ce roman est une tornade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autres l'ont lu?


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Août 2003)

pas lu, mais d'autres : hyponéros &amp; co, wang et bordage est un particulièrement bon auteur !

total respect !


----------



## steph75 (10 Août 2003)

cool hulk . Il a le premier short à mémoire de forme!!!


----------



## legritch (10 Août 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> pas lu, mais d'autres : hyponéros &amp; co, wang et bordage est un particulièrement bon auteur !
> 
> total respect !


Le premier que j'ai lu était  _La citadelle d'Hyponeros_ que j'ai trouvé fantastique, depuis je saute sur chaque nouvelle histoire qui sort.

Ce que j'aime chez lui, c'est qu'il ne juge pas ces personnages, il n'y a pas cette notion de bien ou de mal, de gentils et de méchants, les personnages (comme dans la vraie vie) essayent simplement de survivre avec les moyens dont ils disposent, ce qui les rends très attachants.


----------



## Fulvio (11 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Fonce! A ce qu'a dit Anntraxh, j'ajouterai que pour l'instant, c'est un des meilleurs roman de SF que j'aie jamais lu... Le pied!



Tout à fait d'accord, tiens, d'ailleurs quand j'aurais fini les 4 (!) bouquins que j'ai commencé, je relirais Hyperion.


----------



## kabeha (11 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, tiens, d'ailleurs quand j'aurais fini les 4 (!) bouquins que j'ai commencé, je relirais Hyperion.



Pour moi aussi ça fait partie des top avec ceux que vous citez + ASIMOV, SILVERBERG, ROBINSON  (La trilogie des Mars la rouge, bleue, verte), et ça me donne aussi envie de le relire.
Et si on faisait un fil dédié aux livres SF ? On viendrait donner son avis sur un livre qu'on vient de lire et le conseiller aux autres ?


----------



## legritch (11 Août 2003)

pelioli a dit:
			
		

> Et si on faisait un fil dédié aux livres SF ? On viendrait donner son avis sur un livre qu'on vient de lire et le conseiller aux autres ?



Bonne idée. Si je me souviens bien, jadis, il y avait déjà eu un thread mais on peut continuer celui-là non?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée. Si je me souviens bien, jadis, il y avait déjà eu un thread mais on peut continuer celui-là non?



téléportation !!


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> A pas Hyperion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finalement ils avaient pas à la  bibliothèque départementale, alors j'ai pris "Nuit d'été" du même auteur, que j'ai bien aimé.


----------



## HULK (29 Août 2003)

Qui me parle ?


----------



## krystof (29 Août 2003)

Supermac.


----------



## HULK (29 Août 2003)

c'est qui ?
un simple mortel ?

qu'il aille se faire considérer ailleur...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)




----------



## HULK (29 Août 2003)

toi tu devrais pas me suivre partout...

car si pour ton malheur je passais derrière toi...


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> mention (nostalgique s'il en est) également à rutger hauer que je n'avais pas vu au ciné depuis un bon bout de temps et qui s'était commis dans un paquet de nanars (je vous conseille le film dont est issu la série buffy, édifiant, je préfère garder le souvenir de ladyhawke et blade runner).



Il était très bien aussi dans "la chair et le sang", un grand moment encore ce film.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il était très bien aussi dans "la chair et le sang", un grand moment encore ce film.



Et pas mauvais dans 'Hitcher" meme si ce n'est pas un "grand film"


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pas mauvais dans 'Hitcher" meme si ce n'est pas un "grand film"



Non, c'était pas un "grand film", loin de là, le "jeune premier" est insurportable !! Il manquait vraiment de profondeur à côté du ténébreux et énigmatique rutger hauer !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2003)

HULK a dit:
			
		

> toi tu devrais pas me suivre partout...
> 
> car si pour ton malheur je passais derrière toi...



Je l'aime bien moi, ce Hulk là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











...Zip !!


----------



## HULK (29 Août 2003)

Oui, j'ai pris quelques libertés avec l'original...


----------



## krystof (29 Août 2003)

L'original ne craque jamais son futal. Toi oui


----------



## HULK (29 Août 2003)

ouais, la teub devient verte chez moi, alors que lui non...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

HULK a dit:
			
		

> ouais, la teub devient verte chez moi, alors que lui non...



Essaye ca:


----------



## krystof (29 Août 2003)

Que faut-il agiter énergiquement avant emploi ?


----------



## Fulvio (30 Août 2003)

"ne pas puvleriser vers une flamme" ? C'est pourtant ce qu'il y a de plus efficace contre les champignons, non ?

(bientôt la saison des morilles, hmmm)


----------

